# كيف نصنع سيليكات الصوديوم؟؟؟؟؟



## ie_anasah (15 أبريل 2010)

الاخوه الاعزاء
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاتو
سمعنا عن سيليكات الصوديوم
و هي عباره عن كربونات الكالسيوم + السيليكا نخصل عليعا من الزجاج المكسر
سؤالي ماهي طريقة تصنيع سيليكات الصوديوم ؟؟؟ 

المواد الاوليه المطلوبه
طريقة التصنيع والمعدات المطلوبه
من المهتم في شراء هذا المنتج التسويق


----------



## chemicaleng (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
سيليكات الصوديوم تصنع من كربونات الصوديوم و السيليكا ( ثانى اكسيد السيليكون ) 
او من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم والسيليكا 
وان كنت تنوى فتح المشروع فى سوريا ارجوا منك ان تعيد دراسة الاسواق حيث ان عدد المعامل كافى ( من وجةة نظرى ) خصوصا بعد افتتاح احد المعامل فى المنطقة الصناعية بحسيا 
كما ان قرار حظر استيرادها قد الغى منذ فترة ( اعتقد عام او اكثر ) 
واللة الموفق


----------



## العجمىى (18 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> الاخ الكريم
> سيليكات الصوديوم تصنع من كربونات الصوديوم و السيليكا ( ثانى اكسيد السيليكون )
> او من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم والسيليكا
> ...


 والله بجد كنت وحشنا اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## شنكو للكيماويات (18 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الكريم
زيادة فى التوضيح سليكات الصوديوم (الزجاج المائى)
عبارة عن اتحاد السيلكا (رمل )+ كربونات الصوديوم الخفيفة (صودا اش ) يتم الحرق فى افران خاصة لانتاج السليكات
وهى نوعين على حسب الاستخدام قلوية او متعادلة
**قلوية نسبة الصودا الاش اكبر من الرمل وتستخدم عند الاذابة (سليكات صوديوم مذابة فى اتوكلافات مخصوصة) فى مساحيق الغسيل
**متعادلة تستخدم كمادة لاصقة او فى انتاج الفرم الخاصة للمسابك او تصنيع الادوات الصحية

اما اتحاد كربونات الصوديوم الثقيلة مع السليكا مع اضافة عناصر اخرى (معادن) يتم تصنبع الزجاج وعلى حسب المعادن المضافة يتم تصنيف انواع الزجاج (كريستال......الخ
*


----------



## chemicaleng (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخوة الكرام 
استخدامات الصوديوم سيليكات كثيرة جدا وهى :
Adhesives
Agriculture
Air Treatment
Animal Feed
Asphalt Pavement
Automotive
Brewing
Binders
Building Materials and Construction
Catalysts
Cement and Concrete
Coatings & Pigments
Cooking Oil Purification
Detergents
Drilling Fluids
Electronic Industry
Foundry Binders
Geotechnical and Grouting
Health and Beauty 
Highway Safety 
Industrial and Institutional Cleaners
Manufacture of Other Chemicals
Metal Processing and Finishing
Mineral Processing
Paints and Coatings
Particle Size Reduction
Personal Care 
Pigment Grinding 
Plastics and Polymers
Pulp and Paper
Refractories
Textile Processing
Waste Treatment
Water Treatment
وسيليكات الصوديوم ممكن ان تأتى فى عدة اشكال ( سوائل بلزوجات مختلفة او مادة صلبة بكثافات مختلفة ) وهذا يعتمد على نوع التطبيق المراد استخدامها فية 
وهى تنتج من خلال التفاعل التالى :
Na2CO3 + SiO2 ------→ Na2SiO3 + CO2
ولكن الاختلاف فى شكل المنتج يأتى من نسبة ال (Na2O) الى نسبة ال (SiO2) فى المنتج النهائى وهذة النسبة تتراوح من 1.6 الى 3.2 
مواصفات سيليكات صوديوم ذات نسبة SiO2/ Na2O = 1.6 هى :
Wt. Ratio SiO2/Na2O	1.60 
%Na2O 18.0
%SiO2	28.8
Density @ 68°F(20°C) °Be' 54.4

Density @ 68°F(20°C) g/cm3 1.60
pH	13.6
Viscosity Centipoises	1200

ومواصفات سيليكات صوديوم لها نسبة SiO2/ Na2O =3.22 هى :
Wt. Ratio SiO2/Na2O	3.22 
%Na2O	8.6
%SiO2	27.7
Density @ 68°F(20°C) °Be'	40.0

Density @ 68°F(20°C) g/cm3	1.37
pH	11.3
Viscosity Centipoises	100

ولاحظ ان النوع المستخدم فى المواد اللاصقة هو النوع ذو اللزوجة الخفيفة وهو النوع الذى تكون فية النسبة لل SiO2/Na2O حوالى (2.8 to 3.2 ratio) 
واختلاف النسبة يأتى من اختلاف نسبة الرمل الى نسبة كربونات الصوديوم علما ان نسبة الرمل هى التى تزيد حتى نحصل على منتجات مختلفة وكل الانواع قاعدية بوجة عام ولكنها ثابتة فى الاوساط المتعادلة ولكن فى الاوساط الحامضية تتفاعل ايونات السيليكون مع ايونات الهيدروجين وتكون حامض السلسيليك الذى بتسخينة وتجفيفة يعطينا السيليكا جل .
وعند استخدام هيدروكسيد الصوديوم كمصدر لاكسيد الصوديوم تمتاز هذة الطريقة بأنها تحتاج لحرارات اقل ( تتم فى اوتوكلاف ) والمنتج الناتج يكون اعلى نقاء والتحكم بة اعلى 
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (20 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng 
جزاك الله خيرا على مساعدتك للاخوة


----------



## lamigra (22 أبريل 2010)

اخوان ممكن طريقة صناعة سيليكات البوتاسيوم وهل هي مشابهة لطريقة صناعة سيليكات الصوديوم مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## chemicaleng (23 أبريل 2010)

lamigra قال:


> اخوان ممكن طريقة صناعة سيليكات البوتاسيوم وهل هي مشابهة لطريقة صناعة سيليكات الصوديوم مع الشكر الجزيل



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
تصنع سيليكات البوتاسيوم بنفس طريقة تصنيع سيليكات الصوديوم مع استخدام املاح البوتاسيوم بدلا من املاح الصوديوم 
واكثر استخدام معروف اها هو فى صناعة المواد اللاصقة والمنظفات وكمانع للحريق على الاخشاب 
واللة الموفق


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (23 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية أخ chemicaleng على تعبك معنا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## chemicaleng (23 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخوة الكرام 
كلنا هنا لنتعاون ولا شكر على واجب 
واللة الموفق


----------



## كمال_حامد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

كيف اصنع مادة لاصقة من سلكات الصوديوم


----------



## lion heart3 (5 مارس 2011)

المومضوع شيق والله يعطي العافية لكل المشاركين .


----------



## nemokaram (9 أغسطس 2011)

هل فى بحث يشرح خطوات التصنيع 
[email protected]


----------



## nemokaram (9 أغسطس 2011)

*هل فى بحث يشرح خطوات التصنيع 
[email protected]*​


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 أغسطس 2011)

حبيت اشكرك كتيييييييييييييييير
لان هالمعلموات فادتني كتير بمقابلة من يومين
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Saeed Fouad (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا ياجماعة على هذه المعلومات القيمة
*


----------



## mohammed elshmy (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جهد مشكور


----------



## محمودالسويسى (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## nfalgy (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حكيم55 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

هل اضافة السليكات في صناعة الصابون السائل لة اضرار


----------



## محمد طاهر ابو الغي (31 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا معرفة كيفية الحصول على هيكساميتا الصوديوم ومن اى المركبات الكيمائيه


----------



## matrix2022 (13 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما ونفعكم ونفع بكم


----------

